# To-day's Squeaker



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Late afternoon, found him trotting around in the Parking Lot - Courtyard.


Anyway, I have been doing a feeding method when they are not too little, where, having my finger's together in a sort of straight manner, like what one would do if doing Shadow Puppets say of a 'Duck'...


The Squeaker ( once comfortable, and invited, ) will insert his or her Beak between my finger tips, and, as we gently 'pump' up and down, they will 'gobble', which is opening and closingtheir Beak, as if it were inserted into their parent's Throat...and this 'gobble' then is allowing the Seeds to roll into the front or sides of their ample Beak.


This is a sensitive proceedure, but, if done right, with a little practice, will work very well.


So far, though I have been doing this for some time now, it seems that not all Squeakers have the same talent for it, or, not all manage to modify their eating habits to excell atit as swiftly as others...but, it works well usually, and very quickly, by working with them a little.

Given that for most rescuers, the feeding of Pigeons of this age is a real problem, I just thought to share this method.


This of course requires as a preliminary, that one be able to put the youngster at ease, and, to invite them if need be, to feed.

If the youngster is freightened or uncomfortable, they are of course not trusting, or are distracted and will not co-operate.


The fourth image shows us at the task - 

http://public.fotki.com/PhilBphil/may-25th-2008--to-d-1/mvc-441s.html


His meal was around 150 various sized Seeds, being I suppose a good Ounce and a half or so...mostly whole dried small size Corn and various size and kinds of dried Peas with some Oat Groats and Milo also.


We have only had two sessions so far, and he has done very well.

The first Session was clumsey and we only did a few.


Usually, the fisrt couple sessions are a little clumsey or inefficient, and the Pigeon youngster and their care giver have to work out their harmony for it to go better.


Usually, by round "three" it goes really well, and goes well from then on.


Some youngsters after doing this a few times will in effect 'Gape' widely for the Seeds to roll in, or for them to be put in.

For this, one lets them insert their Beal inbetween one's fingers up by the finger's converging 'web', with the back of one's Hand to their face...finger pointed 'down'.

This way, their Beak pokes through, and, when they gape widely, one puts in a few Seeds and lets them swallow....which they do instantly, then, they Gape again for the next seed or Seeds, and so on.

Works splendidly...


These in some cases also will soon take single Seeds from between one's fingertips also if one presents them in that way...and by that time, they are very amenible to self feeding or being guided to peck and self feed anyway.


So...just some notes on these matters...since feeding is a common difficulty with youngsters of this age.


Love, 

Phil
l v


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*PHIL!! YOU ARE BACK!!  LONG TIME NO SEE!!*

That is a BEAUTIFUL squeaker! I sure hope that he will be OK. Any idea what might be wrong?

I am not surprised that you have another "method" for us! 

How many birds do you have now?

How is Buttercup??

Give them ALL HUGS and SCRITCHES from

_Shi, Squeaks, Dom & Gimie_


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

S/he is just adorable, best of luck raising your new lil one


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks shi and Pete...!


He/She is such a little brave and composed youngster...you can see their expression of really trying to understand various things, and of being interested to understand them.


I think (s)he has an early Canker issue...so, am treating with Metronidazole.


Since they are an eager and happy eater, and have accepted the method I was describing, I figure I will just keep them nicely fed and watered for a few days, and discretely put them back into their Nest once I am satisfied they are alright.


Their sibling is still in the Nest, 14 feet 'up' in the eve, in the Soffit really...in behind a hole in the Soffit...so, hmmmmm...


If one has it, likely they both do..! 

So as it is, I have to sort of await finding the sibling out there on the ground sometime soon, and that is risky.


I might get the tall Ladder set up and kidnap the sibling...and one possibility, is I could medicate him, and put them together in their convelesent Cage, and once they are both well, put the back into the Nest.


I know that Pigeon parents will reject Babys or Squeakers who are barely JUST beginning to be ill...that somehow, the parents are very sensitive to this.

If I did kidnap the sibling, it would at least save him from a 14 foot fall, or flap-and-fall, and...from the possibility that a feral Cat would fing him before I do...so...brooding on that...

I hate to be a busybody...


Otherwise, all's well here...a constant parade of the Car Wacked, the shot, poisoned, sick, wayward, String Feet, unaccountably 'thin' adults who take sometimes a long time to get over whatever it is...logistically orphanned Babys or youngsters...and the occasional starving fledgling who got seperated before learning to eat and drink on their own...whether sick by the time I find them, or not.


"Too Many" ( would be the honest answer...to the question of 'How many' do I have right now..! Lol...)

I am behind on my releasing becausethe little Harpys are too hard to catch in order TO put them 'out'...Lol...and true!


I am working on a method of the ones ready for release to be able to leave, which will not also allow Cats or other Pigeons to enter...


Not easy to do!


Most do not really want to leave anyway..!


Maybe I need to get a Butterfly Net???


----------



## Pisciottano (Aug 20, 2005)

Hello Phil,
Your new feeding method sounds terrific and so much simpler and natural than the usual ones. You mention a fourth image showing you at the task but I have only seen the pic showing the youngster. He/she is adorable. Any chance of posting a video or at least a photo showing the position of your hand? It would be very helpful. Best of luck with the sibling. Gladys


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Gladys, 



http://public.fotki.com/PhilBphil/may-25th-2008--to-d-1/


If you click on the first image, it allows it to enlarge and for the captions to be read...and,upper right, is a little 'Next' which when clicked on, goes to the next image.


The fourth image ( of five presently ) shows us atthe feeding proceedure.


Anyway, this method is very simple, but not necessarily 'easy'...since the young Pigeon andthe care giver have to work out the manner of co-ordinating it.


If one experiments a little, it should prove useful and reliable.


The youngster has to already accept one as someone they are interested to eat "from" of course, or it is a no-go...


But, so far, I have done this quite a few times now, and every time the youngster and I have got it down nicely in a few tries, for it to go reliably from there.


One usually has to 'pump' with them, and or let them lead by subtley initiating their Head/Necl motions of up and down, and usually it is on the down part and going 'up' thatthey in effect 'gape' or open their Beak forthe Seeds to roll in, so this is a little delicate to do in holding one's fingers in this way, but, it works, and works well.


Phil
l v


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Phil, 
What a pretty (and lucky) baby. Good to see you back in here. We have missed you very much. Your stories are so upbeat and fun (usually, unless you lose a kid, thankfully, rarely)
Daryl


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

PHIL, HURRAY, YOU'RE BACK! YOU HAVE BEEN MISSED!


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Phil,

What a beautiful little squeaker. S/he is going to be a looker. I like the feeding method very much.

Margaret


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks for sharing this latest technique! I'd noticed birds showing a measure of cooperation after a few sessions of food pops. This takes things to an improved level! Hope the latest squeaker continues to improve and you are able to also medicate his nest mate.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Daryl, Maggie, Margaret, TerriB...all...




Thank you...

She ( I decided I think she is a 'she' ) is doing well, is cofortable and relaxed, laying on one Wing and day dreaing...we had a really good Crop-stuffing ( Full "Like-a-Tennis-Ball" ) Chow-Time ( with the method, which worked even better today with her getting more used to it)...


Once we are done with Chow-Time, and all the Squeaking subsides, she backs up a ways, pauses, looks at me as if to say "You are NOT my Mommy or Daddy..."


And I say, "That's right Pumkin...but I AM Mr. Chow-Time!"


Lol...


Some this age are SO accepting...some partially accepting ( like she is ) and some are hard to win over..! Thankfully, I have had no hard-to-win-over ones in quite a while.



She has HUGE Wings!

One would not know till she flaps them, then WOW..!


Oh! Also, when we were doing Chow Time, she was willing to insert her Beak into the space below the web of my fingers, between my fingers, and would 'Gape' widely, where I was tossing Seeds into her open Mouth, and she really liked that, so we did the feeding both ways - gaping between fingers, and, gobbling in the finger 'tube' of sliding-in Seeds...


Looks like her sibling is still up in the Nest.


Her poops look clear today of Canker hints, but I will keep her on the meds for four days anyway...so...we will see after that whether I put her back in the Nest or not, or, by then, find her brother on the ground, waiting for his turn...or both.




Phil
l v


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

What a gorgeous little one, Phil! I hope all continues to go well with her!

Terry


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Phil - It really is wonderful to have you back!! I've so missed your advice and style 

Your new squeaker is just adorable - and it sure sounds like she's a charmer. I hope the meds headed off any possible canker / other infection and that this one grows up to be the gorgeous girl she deserves to be


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Thank you Terry, dizarae...


She is a self-feeding Pecking Bird now, having got the knack and kept her self 'full' all day without any help from me, which is fine with her..!

Lol...


Had one fly in just now ( just passed dawn out ) who was a lost starving fledgling I had brought in recently. He was such a sweet easy one who was just very happy and bright and glad to be fed. He had not learned to eat or drink by himself yet and had been seeking so anxiously among the ferals for soeone to feed him.

He was already flying very well and all, and it was fortunate he let e scoop him up. Once I did, we got things figured out right away, and he was just so happy and accepting, everything was a joy to him, to be able to finish up his growing up time and have soeone to feed him, never a hint of any reservation about it at all.

He soon learned to eat on his own, but he really loved being fed, so we did both concurrantly, and, a few days ago he self released.


Anyway, I see him just now, recognized him, scooped him up, and presented him a Bowl of Seeds and he ate, poised on my lap, and also wanted me to feed him, so I just did a few Beak nuzzles with my finger tips with no Seeds and gave him a bunch of kisses on his head and back.


He was trying to 'squeak' but his Voice is changed so only grunts came out, and was still doing the Wing-Pumping.

He is a a very happy one, just radient with enjoying being a Pigeon. and the lastfew days he has been among his wild bretherin, on his own.


But, not his 'thread', so...golly...


Anyway...

Little white-Bird is wishing to be very independant, and doing very well with that too! and I will respect that of course..! 


Her poops had cleared up right off the bat, so, I think today will be her last Pill-day and she is clear sailing from here...


She is very comfortable and secure in herself and her surrounds...likes to lay on one Wing as they do at that age...

She is fine if I want to pick her up and so on, or feed her, or visit...she is willing and sometimes enthusiastic, but she is reserved also in her acceptance, and if she dwells on how I am not a Pigeon, she shifts modes and aspect and look of eye, and it is interesting to see it happen, the shifting of modes and of her experience.

One minute all is one way, all wiggles and squeaking and so on, then she remembers or dwells, pulls 'in', has a different look, and it all shifts...!


Oh golly, time for sleep...stayed up too late...and now it is very Light out already...


Love, 



Phil
l v


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Sounds like all is well in Phil's "ark!" 

Talking about other birds is just fine, Phil. Such adventures! You "read" your visitors very well, as always! 

How much you wanna bet that you have been adopted as a pigeon?! A strange one to be sure, but one of "them" nevertheless! I won't ask if you are growing feathers...

So, speaking of "other" birds...how is Buttercup?

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Phil, you bring up a very good point - different young birds show different levels of acceptance of people as care givers. My first rescue was immediately enthusiastic about being hand fed. The most recent was much more reserved. If someone didn't recognize this, they might feel they were doing something incorrectly. Thanks so much for sharing your experiences and insights!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> Sounds like all is well in Phil's "ark!"
> 
> Talking about other birds is just fine, Phil. Such adventures! You "read" your visitors very well, as always!
> 
> ...



Hi Shi, 



Oh yes, I have been 'adopted' for sure...many times...and not-quite-so-adopted, too.


Definitely, I have adopted more times than I have been adopted..!


Lol..


'Butter Cup' is fine, charming and fun and sweet as ever.


She's a lovely flier, such pretty Wings and that 'Yellow' flashing through the rooms.


Finally got her to eat fresh Greens, but by 'eat' I mean she does reaqlly delicate tiny nibbles, but the 'nibbles' will go on for a while, so it adds up.


Lord help you if you ever have to give a Pill to a Cockateil...

Oh! Talk about the 'Beak of Iron', and the way it is shaped, and that super strong little Tongue, forget it...I do not think it is even possible...

Thankfully, when she had to have a pill one time, she 'nibbled' it, nibbled the whole thing over half an hour or so, and I know she knew she had to do it, and she did it. 

Otherwise, she is a VERY particular eater, and really makes a face and snarling gesture of rejection if she does not like something.


Thanks for asking!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

TerriB said:


> Phil, you bring up a very good point - different young birds show different levels of acceptance of people as care givers. My first rescue was immediately enthusiastic about being hand fed. The most recent was much more reserved. If someone didn't recognize this, they might feel they were doing something incorrectly. Thanks so much for sharing your experiences and insights!




Hi TerriB, 



Thank you for drawing y attention to this...I just sort of take it for granted.


Some youngsters indeed seem to be totally open, happy, accepting, and not a hint of retisence or reserve.


Others, have their doubts, conflicts or reservations, but still gladly go along with it.

Some can be copletely rejecting, and these can take really special and patient gestures to win over...and I have had the that way.


How the capture or catch went will of course effect this - if the little one was freightened of the person catching him, if he was chased and scared and trying to hide and get away...if things went roughly getting him rounded up, that can start things off on the wrong foot, for sure, as far as his being open and accepting of the care one wishes to give.



They definitely make their decisions as for how they feel about things.


Phil
l v


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Yep...amazing, the different personalities! Not surprising at all, though...

Just one more question about Buttercup, Phil...has she laid any more eggs? IF so, do you get to share nest time?? 

Hopefully, you will never have to give her another med! Does sounds right rough!

Love, Hugs and Scritches from our house to yours

_Shi, Squeaks, Dom & Gimie_


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

pdpbison said:


> She is a self-feeding Pecking Bird now, having got the knack and kept her self 'full' all day without any help from me, which is fine with her..!
> <snip>
> She is very comfortable and secure in herself and her surrounds...likes to lay on one Wing as they do at that age...


Phil,

So glad to hear that your little patient is doing so well!! And as usual I do love your descriptions - makes me feel like I'm right there seeing them with you 

I'm curious though - is the laying on one wing habit something that only young pigeons do? And if so, do they "outgrow" it? It's so cute, I hope it's years. Any idea why they do that?

As always - thanks for the updates 

Dez


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Dezirrae said:


> Phil,
> 
> So glad to hear that your little patient is doing so well!! And as usual I do love your descriptions - makes me feel like I'm right there seeing them with you
> 
> ...




Hi Dez,


I think they lay like that when they are relaxed, or in a mood to just relax...and because it feels nice to sort of lay partway on their side.


Usually they do not lay this way anymore once they are grown up, but I have seen adult or even middle-aged Pigeons lay that way too, if less often...and maybe some individuals just decide to keep doing it because they like it.

Now that I think about it, I see various feral adults lay on one side, lay on their one Wing in effect, when Sun-Bathing, or just enjoying the nice Weather and day dreaming or lolling.

Looks comfortable, for sure..!


"Mothra" likes to lay with both Wings tucked under him, usually when perching but also when laying on flat surfaces...he leans one way tucks the Wing in, leans the other way, tucks that Wing in, and settles down and snoozes that way.

Gives hi a sort of 'Heart' shape when seen fro the front.

But of course this is a symetrical array then, and not laying on one side. Though he and his pal 'Dove Zilla' both lay on their Wing on one side too, just as young Pigeons do, and they are not kids anymore...



Phil
l v


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Now, that is a GREAT PIC, Phil!

Is he giving you personal "pigeon" advice to post on our site??? : 

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Great shot Phil.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks you two...


Fun to share that image of the double-Wing-tuck pose...


Anyway, I was watching the ferals here today, and being a nice Sunny day out, there were seven or eight laying on their 'sides', laying over on one Wing, and these are all older Birds, not kids.


Otherwise, little White Bird is looking VERY grown up now, with her stubby Tail and all. She has a very 'mature' attitude now thatshe has been self-feeding a few days..!


She is very pleased to realize she needs nothing whatever from me now..!


Lol...


You can see it in her eye and how she stands and everything, very charming...palpable...and it of course invites respect, and receives it, too.


Well, she does get picked up at least once-a-day for a little Palm 'Nest' time and a light little visit, and she is fine with that, as long as it does not go on too long ( ie: a minute or so is perfect...)



Phil
l v


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks for explaining Phil and I love the picture too  I've not seen mine lay on both wings, but even as I'm typing this they are both in their own basket, one wing tucked under, watching the thunder storm out the back window. One of them loves to snuggle down into the rags I use to line their baskets before laying down. So very cute - and looks quite comfty 

Glad to hear the little white bird is being so "mature" now... S/He can be so "independant" while still under your watchful eye. 

I'd love to see an updated photo when you have a chance.


----------

